
Show HN: KarateClub a Python library for unsupervised machine learning on graphs - benitorosenberg
https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/KarateClub
======
benitorosenberg
We added the following new methods since the last publicized release:

\- Community Detection:

\- SymmNMF (SDM 12)

\- SCD (WWW 14)

\- Whole Graph Embedding:

\- NetLSD (KDD 18)

\- FGSD (NIPS 17)

\- SF (NIPS 18)

\- GL2Vec (ICONIP 19)

\- Node Embedding:

\- NodeSketch (KDD 19)

\- NEU (IJCAI 17)

\- NetMF (WSDM 18)

\- BoostNE (ASONAM 19)

\- TADW (IJCAI 15)

\- SINE (ICDM 18)

\- Role2Vec (IJCAI 18)

\- HOPE (KDD 16)

\- Laplacian EigenMaps (NIPS 01)

------
sfme
This is the best thing ever!

